# Ureter cath during general surgeron



## Codergirl93 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok guys I am hoping if I can pick your brains. What do you guys use as a code when a general surgeron asks the urologist to put in a ureter cath during the general surgeron surgery? What code would you use for the ureter cath? 

Thank you!


----------



## emcee101 (Jun 24, 2016)

since you did not state the method of approach, I am assuming that this is being done through a cystoscope. In that case you should use 52005, _Cystourethroscopy, with ureteral catheterization, with or without irrigation, instillation, or ureteropyelography, exclusive of radiologic service;_. No need for an LT/RT/50 modifier since this code does not allow for bilateral/unilateral modifiers. You'll get paid the same for one side as you do for boing both.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Jul 13, 2016)

I agree, 52005


----------



## ahwhitten@msn.com (Sep 21, 2016)

*ureteral stent*

Can you bill the 52005 if the same provider inserted the temporary stent during a colectomy instead of the urologist inserting the stent?


----------



## emcee101 (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't know what provider you are talking about when you say "the same provider" - Do you mean the Urologist or the general surgeon?

If the Uro is only inserting then temporary stent then it is a billable event, if the general surgeon is inserting the temp. stent during the course of a larger & more complex procedure, it would most likely not be a billable procedure. 

Without an operative note, it is pretty much impossible to say if it can be billed and what the correct code would be.


----------



## ahwhitten@msn.com (Sep 22, 2016)

*urinary stent*

Thank you for that information.  I am trying to get some concrete evidence for my provider that insists this is billable.  Here is the scenario: 

Patient sees general surgeon to have colectomy.  General surgeon inserts Foley catheter AND prophylactically inserts a urinary stent to protect the ureters during the colectomy.  General surgeon removes urinary stent at the end of the surgery.  

The urologist used to come in and insert these urinary stents for the general surgeon but now instead had taught the general surgeon how to do it so the general surgeon does them himself now.  General surgeon has talked to the urologist and the urologist says, oh yeah those are billable and we get paid for performing that service.  The general surgeon now thinks it is okay to bill these and have filed some claims and gotten paid on them which further fuels his argument that they are billable and he gets paid for this service.  

I would like any and all thoughts on this scenario.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## cgaston (Sep 23, 2016)

Per the NCCI edits, codes 51701, 51702 & 51703 are all included in 44140-44160 codes.  

It is payable for the Urologist because he/she is a separate provider performing the service.


***edited - I see you are asking about the stent insertion and not the Foley. I do not see the stent insertion (either 50605 or 52332) being included in any of them****


----------



## ahwhitten@msn.com (Sep 23, 2016)

*urinary stent*

Thank you very much for the info, so I am assuming we could in fact bill for this then?


----------

